# 2014 Cages You've Made



## Blue eyes

Since we already have a thread with 2013 cages, it's time to start with the new Year.

So let's see your cages!!

As usual, let's keep discussion to a minimum. 
 It would be great to have this thread be loaded with photos, not with chatting. ​  
Those of you who posted their cage pictures during the last days of December on the 2013 thread, please DO post again here.

:thanks:


----------



## Ape337

Faith's digs, lol!


----------



## Ape337

Freckle's cage. Just like Faith's, but he gets a larger litterbox because as you can see he thinks it's fun to pull tons of hay out into his box, lol!


----------



## FreezeNkody

Gunners home


----------



## rhianna

FreezeNkody said:


> View attachment 6815
> 
> Gunners home



I love the way it looks like a little house! Did you buy it from a pet store or did you make it?


----------



## Ape337

Gunners house is so cute!


----------



## FreezeNkody

Thanks! Granted I bought it, I still put it together lol figured it's big enough for a flemmie


----------



## Blue eyes

The following is NOT mine. I found it on pinterest and wanted to bump this thread. :bump

As a reminder, please feel free to explain your cage when you post your photo. BUT, let's try to avoid (or at least minimize :halo) 'comment only' posts.


----------



## Ant

Those look soo awesome! I think im going to build an inside hutch for my sunny too.


----------



## FreezeNkody

Ok.. That's my next project lol


----------



## BunnyMomOf6

This is Mopsey Lola Babsey Smoky Bandit and Bucky's rabbit room


----------



## maidance

I also built a hutch instead of a nic cage so I hope it counts cause I still had to assemble it


----------



## Bindi

I feel slightly embarrassed about posting these compared to the quality and neatness of the above! 

Mine is a double-decker shed and run made out of old fence panels...






The shed is 6.1ft x 4.1ft x 2ft (top) / 2.4ft (bottom) and the run is 7.1ft x 3.7ft x 2.1ft.
They also have an enclosure made out of puppy panels that I can attach to the run.


----------



## Beeliz

here's Chippy's pen..3 levels , litterbox in the bottom back right corner ..


----------



## Beeliz

here's my Flemish Giant(Fate) outdoor home,,lives with 2 mini goats,5 silkie hens and 7 ducks  of course there's also a barn which she goes into at night and when weather isn't suitable,otherwise she lives a very free and active life on my Hobby Farm..fencing is 6 feet high and dug half a foot into the ground around the whole thing for extra safety. She's happy ..The other rabbit in this pic is gone to my friend's farm,as they would not accept eachother. Fate is on the left.


----------



## RobinLaska

FreezeNkody said:


> Thanks! Granted I bought it, I still put it together lol figured it's big enough for a flemmie



We are in the process of designing our indoor flemmie palace. My other rabbits have a bedroom all to themselves, but the flemmies are going to be out with us in the living room - they are in a dog kennel now, but they are going to very quickly outgrow it. Your idea is awesome and it wouldn't look too out of place in our living room.


----------



## FreezeNkody

Haha! My other 3 have a bedroom to themselves and the flemmie is out with us just no room in the bedroom lol


----------



## honeybunnies

I keep my Mini Lops indoors with me, in these enclosures.


----------



## Vanglak

Oops. I posted in 2013 forum.
Reposting here. My bad!

Anyway



rhianna said:


> The floor has pull-out plastic tray. I bought waterproof crib mattress sheet things, which fit the plastic tray perfectly. I then put fleece on top.


It's hard to see your pictures because they are small and wouldn't let me enlarge it. You said it was a pull out tray. I am intrigued. How does that work exactly?

What do you use for the flooring?

Right now I have plastic lining underneath because their accidents already gave me some black stains on hardwood floor. Ugh. It was a carpet before and it went through so I removed the carpet.

Also... I've tried to build second floor, like you guys did with the grids, but the rabbits never go up there for some reason. :dunno


----------



## BunnyMomOf6

I posted a cage previously but I just redid my cage. 
I am really happy with it!


----------



## che

Codi's permanent home (she also gets to join us in the lounge):











It's simple but does the job. The bit behind her enclosure (where the pics are taken from) is what's left of my office. I open the gate and walk through her enclosure to get out of the door (and I can leave the door open for her to give her more space to run around).


----------



## lsmacd12

BunnyMomOf6 said:


> I posted a cage previously but I just redid my cage. View attachment 7638
> I am really happy with it!




What do you use to keep a cage like this closed? I have a similarly built cage for my rabbits closed with binder clips but one of my rabbits has figured out how to get the binder clips open.


----------



## BunnyMomOf6

I went on eBay and found cage latches. I attached the latches with the clamps and pliers you would use to put the store bought cages together. You can usually find those at a farm store like farm and home.


----------



## kenna219

Here's my cage, it's snowing so I had to put some towels in there.. My bunnies love it!! It's so easy to clean and open, can't wait till summer to make a little tunnel, leading to a play pen!!


----------



## Beeliz

che said:


> Codi's permanent home (she also gets to join us in the lounge):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple but does the job. The bit behind her enclosure (where the pics are taken from) is what's left of my office. I open the gate and walk through her enclosure to get out of the door (and I can leave the door open for her to give her more space to run around).



hey! is that a tortoise behind the rabbit cage? with the heat lamp ect? I ave one to!!


----------



## Beeliz

I made Chippy's bigger yesterday,much better now!


----------



## Imbrium

lsmacd12 said:


> What do you use to keep a cage like this closed? I have a similarly built cage for my rabbits closed with binder clips but one of my rabbits has figured out how to get the binder clips open.



I use carabiners on the doors - you can find 'em at Walmart or any hardware store... I think I got them 2 for $1 (at Walmart, iirc). They're the kind of things some people use to clip things to a key chain or w/e. Cheap, effective, easy to open/close (including 1-handed if you're holding a bunny) and they clip right on .


----------



## che

Beeliz said:


> hey! is that a tortoise behind the rabbit cage? with the heat lamp ect? I ave one to!!




It is, yes!

Lots of pics on http://emrysandcodi.weebly.com


----------



## Beeliz

che said:


> It is, yes!
> 
> Lots of pics on http://emrysandcodi.weebly.com



Awesome,I have a Hermann's tortoise,,what is yours? I ADORE my tortoise,,want to see some pics of you little guy!!! I will go see your site!!!


----------



## Beeliz

Oh wow,He looks exactly like mine!!! I LOVE your set up for him,he so beautiful! I' ll send you a pic of mine,,Are you on the tortoise forum as well? LOL!! I am!


----------



## che

Beeliz said:


> Oh wow,He looks exactly like mine!!! I LOVE your set up for him,he so beautiful! I' ll send you a pic of mine,,Are you on the tortoise forum as well? LOL!! I am!



Just replied to your PM, then saw your posts here! Yes, also a Hermann's.

I do have a Tortoise Forum account but haven't been on in at least half a year. I kept being too busy to check back, and as it's such a busy forum I find it hard to get involved and catch up!

It was so valuable to me as a new tortoise keeper years ago, but I don't need it for the advice any more. Still, it's nice to know that I can go back to the forum if I ever need to.

Bunnies, however, are a brand new challenge!


----------



## evilhare

BunnyMomOf6 said:


> This is Mopsey Lola Babsey Smoky Bandit and Bucky's rabbit room
> 
> 
> I'm curious. How do you keep the boards from moving?
> 
> inkbouce:


----------



## BunnyMomOf6

We drilled holes in the boards and zip tied them and we also used PVC to hold the boards level and zip tied them to the cage


----------



## rhianna

Vanglak said:


> Oops. I posted in 2013 forum.
> Reposting here. My bad!
> 
> Anyway
> 
> 
> It's hard to see your pictures because they are small and wouldn't let me enlarge it. You said it was a pull out tray. I am intrigued. How does that work exactly?
> 
> What do you use for the flooring?
> 
> Right now I have plastic lining underneath because their accidents already gave me some black stains on hardwood floor. Ugh. It was a carpet before and it went through so I removed the carpet.
> 
> Also... I've tried to build second floor, like you guys did with the grids, but the rabbits never go up there for some reason. :dunno



Whoops, I didn't see this until now! Anyway, I don't use that enclosure anymore but it was a plastic tray the size of the crate, which slid in underneath the door, with a latch to keep it from sliding out. There was a wire flooring underneath the tray just to support it. The bunny stands on the plastic tray, not the wire flooring. Then to make it comfier for him I had used waterproof bedsheets (crib sized ones were the perfect size) and covered that with fleece. I stopped using though because it was interfering with litter training; his current flooring is a shower curtain (he just has the xpen now). Now that he's litter training and getting neutered soon I'm probably going to switch him to fleece on top of the shower curtain.


----------



## Blue eyes

Just a friendly reminder...
this thread should be... 

:dancingorig:all cage photos.:dancingorig:

 Let's keep the discussions down 

This allows visitors and members to see a lot of cage ideas without sifting through lots of chatter.​


----------



## Yurusumaji

Well, I technically didn't make it, but here's Captain's home.





















And when it's time for him to be out, it does this.





The pen is a North States Pet Yard XT without any extension panels. You can see the dimensions on the webpage. I used this same enclosure for my English Lop without any problems. They make extension kits, as well.

The hay rack is a plastic bag dispenser from IKEA.


----------



## Crystalkate

5 separate cages, making one big palace.


----------



## Magick_mogwai

I finished building Gandalf's cage on Sunday and took some pictures as he was exploring for the first time. Its over twice the size of his old cage (only ever meant to be a temporary cage but Ive been saving a while to afford to build this one) and as you can see he is loving the extra space! As does my cat Jenny who decided it looked like a nice place to sit while Gandalf was out yesterday. lol

Since taking these pictures Ive got a few new toys for him, a hideout next to his litter tray and a hammock hung up above it.


----------



## Blue eyes

Magick_mogwai said:


> Since taking these pictures Ive got a few new toys for him, a hideout next to his litter tray and a hammock hung up above it.



Just FYI... hammocks usually aren't recommended for rabbits. They can injure themselves trying to get out. 

(I used to have a grey french lop named "Gandalf"!)


----------



## Beeliz

Crystalkate said:


> 5 separate cages, making one big palace. View attachment 8255



I really like the guinea pig in there,,how awesome!how fun~


----------



## martini907

Here is gizzys cage.


----------



## rachaeeelanneee

martini907 said:


> Here is gizzys cage. View attachment 8532




Did you make this?!


----------



## Blue eyes

rachaeeelanneee said:


> Did you make this?!


I sent you a PM about NIC cages to keep discussion down on this thread. 

And to practice what I preach, I'll post a photo of our current bunny cage which is left open all day long.


----------



## martini907

Yes, I need to do it over.


----------



## rachaeeelanneee

martini907 said:


> Yes, I need to do it over.




Could you PM me the supplies you used and how you did it? Cause a cage like that would be perfect for my Moo!


----------



## martini907

Sure


----------



## rachaeeelanneee

Thanks so much!


----------



## BunnyBabyboo

Harley and Binoo's cage 


Moos cage


Both cages


----------



## hrmom26

love all the cages i just finished making Loki's summer dig's lol have to bring him down stairs with the ac  







he's hiding in his house in the top pic here is what he looks like


----------



## Tessiesaurus

Luna's old cage before we had two!


----------



## honeybunnies

I have made my enclosures prettier, thanks to ideas I have seen on this site!


----------



## LopEaredLover

twohop and B.rabbits new home


----------



## Aushi




----------



## mrsmeyers

I just finished this x-pen set-up last night! 

The base was supposed to be 4x4', but I had my wood cut at Home Depot and I discovered the guy was off in his measurements when I got home. It turned out to be okay, as the x-pen fit around the plywood instead of on top of it. I'd say this plywood is 4' x 47.5". X-pen came from Amazon.com. 

On top of the plywood, I laid 16 vinyl peel-n-stick tiles. 

Made an inside bumper out of stock lumber to prevent chewing on the edges of the vinyl tiles and to keep litter/poop pellets from rolling outside the enclosure.

Bought a bound carpet square from Menards for $1 for an "area rug." 

Built a sitting platform and ramp using the other half of the plywood, a 1x2 and a 2x2. I had the Home Depot guy cut the extra plywood up into various sizes and widths to make it more usable when I got home.

Menards also sells indoor outdoor carpeting by the linear foot. Got some of that and some carpet tape for the ramp and platform. 

Thanks for letting me share my project!


----------



## jerseynicholson93

This is my 3 level bunny mansion, it houses a female polish, and a male holland lop. Made from NIC storage grids and wood, bottom has vinyl tiles. Top level also has foam mats. They love all the space!


----------



## surf_storm

This is Shida's bedroom 


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## hrmom26

i think it came out awesome


----------



## ChocoClover

It's not really fair, I know... I'm such a farm girl &#128522;

Made these WITHOUT ADULTS (power tools were meant for 15 year old girls). Designed them on the computer, calculated the amount of wood and wire needed, and built them. Very proud (haha).


----------



## surf_storm

Hey well done! That's impressive! And I completely agree with you, power tools were made for girls, I was learning how to rebuild an engine at 15 lol.


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## kyliegp

Here's my new c&c cage, not much in it yet but that's okay because I haven't got the bun yet haha, breeder says he's so well litter trained they don't use bedding so Im using fleece


----------



## HarperBun

Here is Harper's mansion.


----------



## NDarling23




----------



## rachaeeelanneee

kyliegp said:


> Here's my new c&c cage, not much in it yet but that's okay because I haven't got the bun yet haha, breeder says he's so well litter trained they don't use bedding so Im using fleece




It looks great! But I hope you're going to cover the top, otherwise your bun can and will probably escape.


----------



## Lexi01

This is our indoor rabbit hutch we built


----------



## foxhound

kyliegp said:


> Here's my new c&c cage, not much in it yet but that's okay because I haven't got the bun yet haha, breeder says he's so well litter trained they don't use bedding so Im using fleece



Is this raised up from the floor?


----------



## kyliegp

Yes it's raised


----------



## Blue eyes

ChocoClover said:


> View attachment 11668
> 
> View attachment 11669
> 
> 
> It's not really fair, I know... I'm such a farm girl &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Made these WITHOUT ADULTS (power tools were meant for 15 year old girls). Designed them on the computer, calculated the amount of wood and wire needed, and built them. Very proud (haha).


 
Are these your bunnies' permanent cages or just for giving them some outside air?


----------



## Blue eyes

Oops. I got timed out when trying to add my photo as an edit to the above post.

Here is photo of a cage we used while on vacation at a cabin for several weeks:


----------



## shelby_jonesss

My c & c cage is unfinished. It's a 3 ft 6in by 5 ft 10in, (if you're wondering that's 3 grids by 5 grids) tomorrow I will be adding a second level. I'm happy with the way it's coming out. If you see the dog cage all the way to the right in the picture you can see how much bigger his cage is now!!


----------



## Morning_Snow

This is Chestnut's new cage that I actually put together yesterday! It's 2 grids wide and 3 grids long. She definitely loves it and even though it was really hard to make it was well worth it  I definitely see a difference in how a rabbit acts in a real rabbit home compared to the pet store cages!


----------



## _kira_h_

Me and my father made this one


----------



## Azerane

I finally get to post in this thread 

Bandit's new condo, before and after bunny installation  You can read more about the construction process in our blog thread  Five grids long, two deep and three high with two levels and two access doors. Vinyl floors on plywood. We both love it.


----------



## BreeNicole

I finally get to post here! 

This is Dexter's outdoor enclosure he stays in during the day, and he comes in at night. Also, when the weather starts to take a turn for the worst, he will be inside also!

But here it is! All completely homemade!

It is 4'+ long, and about 2' tall, minus the legs.


----------



## LouieandCasper

This is the cage my father and I built. They love it! Does anyone have suggestions for the corners of the wood though? They are starting to chew it and once my Casper starts.. he just keeps going. lol


----------



## madisonl702




----------



## MeowBun

My living room is 80% bunny space.


----------



## ChocoClover

FreezeNkody said:


> View attachment 6815
> 
> Gunners home



I used the exact same cage for my (sadly deceased) bunny!


----------



## ChocoClover

I made these cages from scratch. For instructions, go here.


----------



## MontanaMayhem79

ChocoClover said:


> I made these cages from scratch. For instructions, go here.



I really like your idea!  I might have to try that for my buns I'm getting in the summer of 2015


----------



## Rescuemom

So, the one photo is a very obvious 'before' photo, before I added all the extras.

He loves his tunnel, and I added a cardboard tunnel after Christmas(he likes to play in it) and various other small things for toys and enrichment. Yes, there is a small cat post in there with a toy that hangs with a bell inside of it. He loves to brush up against it and play with it. He's not a chewer, at all either.

The enclosure is made from a North States Superyard that I originally bought to keep my son(17 months old) away from my Christmas tree. Decided it's perfect use would be for a bunny cage. Crush loves his new digs, though it took him a little bit to adjust as he's now blind(cataracts - he's old). 

I'm fairly happy with it. And none of my pets bother with him(two dogs, a cat and three snakes). My dogs are never upstairs unsupervised, and my cat just doesn't care and the snakes are obviously locked up and away from him. My son can't tear it down or bang on it and harass him much at all, and he has plenty of space to roam now when he's not loose in my bedroom(the one safe place for him to get free roam time).


----------



## Blue eyes

Since it's a new year now, the new thread for 2015 cages can be found here:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?p=1056866#post1056866

(@ Rescuemom, please feel free to re-post your recent pics on that thread)


----------

